# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Bearded dragon

## jackdogga

I was wondering if anyone here has a bearded dragon and if you do can youm please show me some pictures and also say how big the enclosure is?

----------


## pixiefrogman

I don't have a bearded dragon, but I know a lot about them if you had any questions.

----------


## Julia

I have two full grown males Larry and Ginger.  They each have a 65 gallon exo terra tank.




This is an old picture of their set up...I have added more magnetic ledges.

----------


## jackdogga

wow julia they look heaps good. What substrate do you use?

----------


## Julia

Thanks!  :Smile:   They are on washed play sand...i know its not the BEST but both my boys love digging and I dont have the heart to take it away from them.  They are hand fed, and basically potty trained to go in their bath water so I am not too concerned about impaction or bacteria in the sand.  

Do you have a Beardie?  I would love to see pics if you do!!!

----------


## jackdogga

na i dont have one yet but im doing heaps (actual heaps) of research before i get one.  :Smile:

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

i have a full grown bd named little duude. she is on slate tiles that way it trims her nails and holds heat very well. she has real rocks in her basking area and a hammock on the cold side. 






i have that spot filled with tiles now tho

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

im sorry i meant to put up these pics..these show her and her tank fully finished.





^^ i call that her sexy leg pose

----------


## LittleDuudeIsAGirl

i have her in a 60 gallon tank with a 10.0 reptiSun bulb and a white light for her basking area..if you want another forum go on beardeddragon.org im a member ...because i have little duude..its amazing..its just like this place except for bd's its amazing!!! find me, my user name is the same.

----------


## jjmorton13

I don't have any pictures, but I used to keep my Beardie in a 55 gallon, which I feel is a minimum size requirement.  He now lives in a 6ft x 4ft converted china cabinet with screen doors, 2 basking sites and about 5 different levels.  Leroy isabout 20 -22 inches long, including tail.

----------

